# Price Hike & Savings for Sharpening/Repair Work



## Dave Martell (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,
It's been over 3.5 yrs since we raised our sharpening prices and the time has come to do so again. I've also been considering making some adjustments to our pricing structure to make it easier to understand as well as more fair across the board.

An example of what I needed to fix was how we were charging the same price for a 150mm petty as for a 240mm gyuto, that's neither fair to me or the customer. Also, the pricing I had on single bevel work was way out of line with the actual time spent. There have been way too many instances where I would have been better served by doing something else. Since I do get a great amount of single bevel repair work in I decided instead of dropping it I would raise my prices. Not an easy thing for me to do but something that I feel is necessary.

To peruse our new current pricing structure please see http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Sharpening-Service-s/128.htm
You'll notice that we're now charging per inch vs per job type alone. This allows for a smaller knife to be charged less and a larger knife to be charged more - a directly proportional relationship.




In the past when I raised my sharpening prices I offered the forum members a chance to purchase sharpening coupons at the current pricing and I'm doing so again....


*To purchase sharpening coupons at the old pricing please see https://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=175*


*These coupons are good forever. 


Thanks for your past and future business! :thumbsup:

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Wonka1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quick question Dave - 

So the minimum on your "new" pricing is $40 for hand sharpening? Or is it $40 minimum 'order'? So a 150mm petty is going to cost $40 to sharpen, or ~$33?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 5, 2013)

Wonka1 said:


> Quick question Dave -
> 
> So the minimum on your "new" pricing is $40 for hand sharpening? Or is it $40 minimum 'order'? So a 150mm petty is going to cost $40 to sharpen, or ~$33?




Good question!

The minimums are per knife - not per order. 

In the case of a 150mm (5.9") petty would cost either $15 for powered sharpening or $40 for hand sharpening. Comparing that to our old pricing you'd save $10 on the powered sharpening but not be charged any more on the hand sharpening - it's exactly the same.


*150mm (5.9") petty* 

Old Pricing - $25 (powered) or $40 (hand)


New Pricing - $15 (powered) or $40 (hand)


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 5, 2013)

Let's compare others...


*210mm (8") gyuto* 

Old Pricing - $25 (powered) or $40 (hand)


New Pricing - $24 (powered) or $44 (hand)





*240mm (9.4") gyuto*

Old Pricing - $25 (powered) or $40 (hand)


New Pricing - $27 (powered) or $49.50 (hand)



So you can see that the pricing for small knives has dropped while big knives and especially big knives with hand sharpening has increased. The value of these coupons is to be seen of the larger knives that require hand sharpening...like say a 270-300mm Takeda (wide beveled) or any and all single bevels.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 5, 2013)

Dave, it's all part of growing, and being able to support yourself. As life gets more expensive, you must increase prices so you aren't effectively losing money. A few bucks a job is nothing for us, as customers. However, for you over the course of a year, it really adds up. I bet nobody complains about the new pricing. It's really logical to me.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 6, 2013)

Lefty said:


> .....I bet nobody complains about the new pricing....


And if they do Dave can sell them some stones and they can sharpen their own damn knives!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys. 




The sale ends after this weekend, ends on 9/8

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 8, 2013)

Today is the last day for this sale. 


I want to thank all of my customers who have contributed to our success over the years....you're great.....thank you!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm pleased to say that this new pricing structure system is working out well for both the customers & myself. Many recent customers have seen a savings in the small knife department whereas I'm seeing appropriate compensation for large knife work. Finally something goes right.


----------

